# Kenny Thomas or Kurt Thomas?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Simple Question, who's better, Kurt Thomas or Kenny Thomas and why?



Kenny Thomas 
Kurt Thomas


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Kurt


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This isn't even a contest, Kurt Thomas is way better, plays with more energy, is more aggressive, and is a ton better on the offensive end. Kenny Thomas has the advantage in he can post up using either hand.

Kurt by a landslide.


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

Isn't Kenny a small forwrd?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Kurt is the better player, no doubt about that!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Dirty Kurty!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Kenny, because he has a fundamental inside game which is required for a PF unlike Kurt, who always shoots 15 footers.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Kenny, because he has a fundamental inside game which is required for a PF unlike Kurt, who always shoots 15 footers.


But he makes those 15 footers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll give it to Kurt Thomas since he has the experience edge over Kenny. Other than that, these two players are pretty darn similar.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kenny Thomas is the better basketball player. But Kurt Thomas is more known. Check the stats. Check the game tape. Kenny has game. You can run the offense through him, or he can get his offense off the glass. Doesn't matter. You can't guard him with big guys because he's too quick for them. You can't guard him with a smaller guy because he's too strong and loves to abuse small forwards.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*what????*



> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> This isn't even a contest, Kurt Thomas is way better, plays with more energy, is more aggressive, and is a ton better on the offensive end. Kenny Thomas has the advantage in he can post up using either hand.
> 
> Kurt by a landslide.


Come on.

You being a Philly fan, you should realize how much hustle and energy Kenny brings to this team. If it wasnt for Kennys hustle, AI would be it.

and the team would be worse.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kurt is a better scorer, a more physical player, a better post up guy, sets better screens and has better range on his jumpshot.


People forget he was lead the nation in scoring while in college.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think Kenny is inch per inch the best offensive rebounder in the NBA.. I actually think it's kind of dissapointing that no one will acknowledge his post game and let him go to work, because it's amazing. He's a bull down there, but he's also very quick/agile..

When Kenny learns to stop taking himself out of games (foul trouble), he'll be a consistent 17/11 guy. In games where he gets 37~ minutes, he's an automatic double-double. Kurt is a bigger impact on defense, but couple Kenny's relentlessness on the boards with the fact that he's 5 years younger, I'll take Kento..

Knicksbiggestfan, Kenny's post up game is on a different level from Kurt's.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: what????*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Come on.
> 
> You being a Philly fan, you should realize how much hustle and energy Kenny brings to this team. If it wasnt for Kennys hustle, AI would be it.
> ...


Kenny doesn't consistently play with energy, I can't remember the last time he dove on the ground for a ball. Kenny has talent, he is a good post up player, but he's not aggressive enough. One game he'll give you an impressive effort, and then the next handful of games he's a disappointment.

On the Sixers outside of Iverson, the guy who hustles every game is Dalembert.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: what????*



> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Kenny doesn't consistently play with energy, I can't remember the last time he dove on the ground for a ball. Kenny has talent, he is a good post up player, but he's not aggressive enough. One game he'll give you an impressive effort, and then the next handful of games he's a disappointment.
> ...


you have better insight than most of us because you are from PA. 

I have to say Kurt. he just puts up monster numbers and is so underrated. a hard worker all the way.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Definitely Kurt. 

Kenny is a solid PF, but Kurt is a little taller and a little more effective.

The 76ers completely overpaid Kenny.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Definitely Kurt.
> 
> Kenny is a solid PF, but Kurt is a little taller and a little more effective.
> ...


Of course you wouldn't take the guy from UNM. 

I don't think Thomas is overpaid. He's making 4.2 million this year, which is less than the MLE.. I think the LENGTH of the contract is what's surprising. I believe it's a full 7 year contract, and by the end of it he'll be making 7.5~ mill.. Kurt Thomas is making 5.3 million this year for (relatively) the same production.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I'd take Kenny. I like his O rebounding and low post game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kurt Thomas

b/c he was cool and played for the Heat


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> Knicksbiggestfan, Kenny's post up game is on a different level from Kurt's.



Strong words, have you seen Kurt's post up game? I know he is asked to set a screen then make the shot, but have actually seen him post someone up? This comparision makes Kenny seem like Pau Gasol.


----------

